# New Law Effects Combat Veterans Who Were Taxed



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

A newly enacted law will refund the amount of money "taxed" on their combat-injured severance pay.

http://www.nvlsp.org/news-room/pres...tion-of-combat-injured-veterans-severance-pay

you can contact your Congressman and ask for a copy of the enacted bill.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks
Forwarded on to my stepson....


----------

